# Xorg: surprise, surprise... fails to start



## graudeejs (May 25, 2009)

Yet another surprice by *Xorg Surprice (tm)*
for few days i was experimenting with zfs.
I installed X as usual.
But when i `$ startx` i get:

```
Waiting for X server to begin accepting connections
....
Protocol not supported by server
...
Protocol not supported by server
...
```

So i thought it's something related to FreeBSD-8-Current
Now i just installed 7.2 and here we go again


```
Waiting for X server to begin accepting connections
....
Protocol not supported by server
...
Protocol not supported by server
...
```

All it does is start black screen, and prints these messages to terminal.

I did a little google, forum search, looked in /usr/ports/UPDATING etc
and nothing....

nothing appears in logs
I have no idea what to do (except waiting for port being updated)

Any ideas, shoot!


----------



## Beastie (May 25, 2009)

It's like the server was badly installed or is missing some critical components.
Be sure you have at least these.

How did you install Xorg?

Did you follow the configuration process? Did it work fine?


----------



## alie (May 25, 2009)

what is inside ur .xinitrc ?


----------



## graudeejs (May 25, 2009)

I did everything as usual
Hald and dbus enabled
I tried
x11/xorg-minima
x11/xorg (tried will all apps, and without most of them)

xorg-server with and without hald

and my .xinitrc is same old .xinitrc, that i use for years

last i used X, I didn't have to configure anything, this time i tried also *X -configure* etc, but no result.


----------



## adamk (May 25, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I did everything as usual
> Hald and dbus enabled
> I tried
> x11/xorg-minima
> ...



What's your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file say?  And you didn't actually tell us what you have in your .xinitrc file.  

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (May 25, 2009)

i couldn't post then, that's why i attached

that weird file is grep of Xorg.0.log


----------



## alie (May 25, 2009)

seems related with ATI. Have u tried VESA instead ?


----------



## adamk (May 25, 2009)

I'm doubtful this has anything to do with the driver itself, but some other Xorg/xinit related issue.

killasmurf86, what happens if you run 'xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm' ?  Does X start with an xterm?

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (May 25, 2009)

dam, my boot flash got corrupted...
adamk, I will investigate tomorrow

Today i want to take a little break and read Programming Perl Chapter 5


----------



## MG (May 25, 2009)

"The module fbdevhw failed to load" causes the only (EE) in your X.org log
Don't know this causes the problem but it looks suspicious.

man fbdevhw:

```
FBDEVHW(4)                                                          FBDEVHW(4)

NAME
       fbdevhw - os-specific submodule for framebuffer device access

DESCRIPTION
       fbdevhw  provides functions for talking to a framebuffer device.  It is
       os-specific.  It is a submodule used by other video drivers.  A fbdevhw
       module is currently available for linux framebuffer devices.

       fbdev(4)  is  a non-accelerated driver which runs on top of the fbdevhw
       module.  fbdevhw can be used by other  drivers  too,  this  is  usually
       activated with `Option "UseFBDev"' in the device section.

SEE ALSO
       Xorg(1), xorg.conf(5), xorgconfig(1), Xserver(1), X(7), fbdev(4)

AUTHORS
       Authors  include: Gerd Knorr, based on the XF68_FBDev Server code (Mar-
       tin Schaller, Geert Uytterhoeven).
```


----------



## graudeejs (May 26, 2009)

MG said:
			
		

> "The module fbdevhw failed to load" causes the only (EE) in your X.org log
> Don't know this causes the problem but it looks suspicious.
> 
> man fbdevhw:
> ...



I don't think it's relevant.
(unfortunately i don't remember if I even install fbdev usually.
I have idea hot to check that, but that will be tomorrow, time to sleep for me)


----------



## graudeejs (May 26, 2009)

OK, i reinstalled FreeBSD-8-Current and installed my old packaged from CD
guess what:
surprise, surprise....

There's something other wrong here, because these packages were working.
They were created during my previous setup.

I need to think... what did I do other than usual (except running current)

Common to all my failures is that i'm using my new kernel (ANTIKERNEL)
*
Perhaps, i have disables something in kernel, that is essential for X to run. This is what i'm going to check in first place.*

Luckily, I still have my killabsd kernel config file


----------



## graudeejs (May 26, 2009)

*Evrika*

ok, I compiled GENERIC and fail....

and then suddenly I remember how i used to start kde (or perhaps it was some other GUI) under GNU/Linux gentoo

now it did `$ xinit fvwm` and everything worked.

I should have tried what adamk said earlier 
But better later than never 


So the problem is in startx


----------



## adamk (May 26, 2009)

Maybe try removing your .xinitrc file, and check to see if 'startx' works?  If so, try creating an .xinitrc file with just the command for your window manager.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (May 27, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Maybe try removing your .xinitrc file, and check to see if 'startx' works?  If so, try creating an .xinitrc file with just the command for your window manager.
> 
> Adam



I tried, nothing.... just black screen.

Also i didn't mention, but i can't get to console after this.
I have to use another PC and ssh to my box, to kill xinit and Xorg


Good news is that xdm starts fine (that's how i log in by default) and I'm able to log in to X 
I will probably send bug report to maintainer....


----------



## Tomtor (Jan 18, 2011)

*rm .Xauthority from your home dir*

That did the trick for me when startx had the same problem.

It is probably the result from having used xdm.


----------



## sossego (Jan 18, 2011)

Had this happened before using ZFS?
Why not log the output  with:


```
# /usr/local/bin/Xorg -verbose 9 -logverbose 9 -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
Also, a module may not be properly loading.


----------

